# Chester~one cool cat ~Braselton, GA



## caralynn (Jan 24, 2005)

Chester came to me about 3 months ago with very a bad eye condition. We have been unable to cure it although we have tried hard. He doesn't seem contagious because my cats have been around him and have no problems. He is the sweetest boy I've ever had, but my landlord allows my 2 cats only. He needs a good loving home and LOTS of love. He kneads on everything he can. He's used to living outdoors and would make a great barn cat as he's a great mouser and sadly, lizard catcher. I've got a cute pic of him that I can send if you just want to see him. He's terribly cute.


----------

